
My company sold for $100M and I got Zilch. How can that be? - Epskampie
https://medium.com/@thresholdvc/77790e5c2d4d
======
5555624
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21358531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21358531)

------
Epskampie
To be clear, this wasn't written by me, it's just an interesting read I found.

